# Tarpon/Snook Trip



## KyleOneil66 (Nov 5, 2020)

Want to start looking into booking a trip to target tarpon and snook in the Tampa area. Any recommendations?


----------



## tigerfly (Apr 4, 2019)

Yeah, go to the keys and go with Brandon Henley


----------



## OldGuy (May 28, 2020)

KyleOneil66 said:


> Want to start looking into booking a trip to target tarpon and snook in the Tampa area. Any recommendations?


Capt Dave Dant - 727-744-9039


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

tigerfly said:


> Yeah, go to the keys and go with Brandon Henley


Like Larry the Cable Guy says, "I don't care who you are, dat dare is funny!"!


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Greg Peterson or Byron Chamberlain would be my recommendation for fly.


----------

